# Move to Hong Kong



## sujeetindia (Aug 25, 2014)

Hi,

I have been offered a job by my company to move to Hong Kong. The office is in the Central District. The move would be around Mid November. Wanted some views on the following:

A) how do I get into an international school. My kid is 9 years old.

B) where should I rent an apartment? 

Regards





where should I rent an apartment


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Sujeet may I suggest that you use the search facility to answer both your questions. There is loads of information already about both subjects. If you then have any question fire ahead


----------

